# Fantastic Blacks and Where to Find Them



## indy_nebo

Please post pics of black morel finds and share information about the habitat in which they grow!


----------



## indy_nebo

I live in the Indianapolis area, so if ANYONE IN CENTRAL INDIANA finds any blacks, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help a brother out with some knowledge! I have been finding all other colors for 15 years, but have never found a single black. A lot of people tell me that they are just plain old scarce in central, but I'm willing to wager that there are at LEAST a few posters out there that consistently find them around this latitude.


----------



## southern in dan

I find them on the west side of deep hollers around vines and black cherry trees.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Tulip poplars


----------



## morelsandmanners

Black cherry too, like Dan said. He finds his in Martinsville? I'm thinking, not that far from indy.


----------



## ricard76

North and East facing hillsides and ridge tops comprised primarily of poplar and hickory.


----------



## jslwalls

Indy Nebo, maybe my eye sight is just not what it use to but I really feel blacks don't grow around here like they use to 15 to 20 years ago. I use to find a couple of sacks full of them early in the season. Now I'm lucky to find 50. They still seem to grow in the same environment thou when I do get lucky. They like high ground with good drainage. They seem to like black cherry trees and will even grow right alongside greys around ash trees. Don't even mess with elm when hunting for blacks. The hump that's is elevated in old railroad tracks is another favorite on mine. I'm sure there is some real pros on here that are more successful at blacks. Maybe they have some more insight.


----------



## indy_nebo

All good posts people, keep em coming! I don't care if all u have to share is what kind of mcdonalds breakfast sandwich u eat when u find them, I want to know!


----------



## Guest

I find the majority of my blacks underneath what I'm pretty sure are white pine trees.. I'm not the greatest with conifer identification though, so I could be wrong about that.. I find a few under poplar and ash trees.. One crazy year I found one in my backyard growing underneath a pear tree.. They are usually under living trees though, and they grow closer to the host tree than the greys and yellows do.. I'm not positive about this, but my theory is they are more sensitive to water than the other species of morels.. Meaning they are more susceptible to being drown out.. I think that's why they prefer living hardwood and evergreen trees.. The canopies protect the mycelium from the rain..


----------



## sparky92

I find my blacks in an area that has elm ash cherry and decaying trees ..


----------



## old man

I find blacks early-I have two dif woods that are good for blacks. Real early in the season-though. No special spot-but lots of dead ash-in area


----------



## fanger

indy_nebo said:


> I live in the Indianapolis area, so if ANYONE IN CENTRAL INDIANA finds any blacks, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help a brother out with some knowledge! I have been finding all other colors for 15 years, but have never found a single black. A lot of people tell me that they are just plain old scarce in central, but I'm willing to wager that there are at LEAST a few posters out there that consistently find them around this latitude.


Indy_nebo..I've lived here for 14 years and hint every year and have never found a black..greasy are always first and not bi ing before...Boone County


----------



## shroomsearcher

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I find the majority of my blacks underneath what I'm pretty sure are white pine trees.. I'm not the greatest with conifer identification though, so I could be wrong about that.. I find a few under poplar and ash trees.. One crazy year I found one in my backyard growing underneath a pear tree.. They are usually under living trees though, and they grow closer to the host tree than the greys and yellows do.. I'm not positive about this, but my theory is they are more sensitive to water than the other species of morels.. Meaning they are more susceptible to being drown out.. I think that's why they prefer living hardwood and evergreen trees.. The canopies protect the mycelium from the rain..





sparky92 said:


> I find my blacks in an area that has elm ash cherry and decaying trees ..


Does anybody out there have any living ash trees still around? All of ours crapped out a few years ago due to the borer!


----------



## jashroomer

So I get on my Facebook once every 3 years, corona has given us more time, saw a post from Morgan co. They found blacks in their private woods where they had never found morels, also said there were hickory shells everywhere, they normally don’t look in that area.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jashroomer said:


> So I get on my Facebook once every 3 years, corona has given us more time, saw a post from Morgan co. They found blacks in their private woods where they had never found morels, also said there were hickory shells everywhere, they normally don’t look in that area.


I can understand that. Years ago I read that the presence of black hickory tree would retard the growth of mushrooms near them! I had no idea if that were true, but I had hunted long under black walnut trees, which are numerous near us, and never found anything, it seemed reasonable to me!


----------

